# Who has a light green Mitzi that was in PC Saturday 10/18?



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Ran into a guy in the Pass Christian harbor last weekend whose day got cut short. Just trying to figure out if he's on here. I was in the sea foam 18 waterman.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Light light almost white green? Young guy mid 20's?


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Yes. Like aquamist. prob mid 20s. Wanna say 2s Yamaha. AL registration.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I've seen one around Hopedale. I wonder if it's the same one.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

He is a friend of mine in mobile. If you need his info PM me and I will send his name and number.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Does he drive a 4Runner? I met them..good people. Saw them getting towed back to the harbor as I was leaving.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

> Does he drive a 4Runner? I met them..good people. Saw them getting towed back to the harbor as I was leaving.


Sounds like same guys. We gave them final shove to the ramp. Was just wondering if somebody who posts here.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

he dosent post on here


----------

